# Chickenboys....... They're not just for flounder



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked up a limit of slot reds yesterday. They destroyed a couple of my shrimp lures. It looks like I'll be ordering more real soon. Keep 'em tight.

~BR


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

These are from last weekend. All caught on red & white Chickenboy.

1. Inhaled - see the tentacle sticking out?

2. Annihilated - he almost bit it in half!

3. The box - not the best day, but not bad considering the murky water.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you see the Chickenboy? Man, all fish seem to like 'em. It's crazy!


----------

